# Plumbing skills assesment



## Richardb (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi everyone wonderded if any one can help me my wife and 2 kids are wanting to live in oz I have been a plumber since leaving school 22 years ago I have done all aspects of plumbing and heating and got verious certificates such as unvented, energy efficencey,CSCS plumbing supervisors card and all my gas papers ccn1 and modules.However when I did my apprenticeship it was just 5 years on the job training and not collage and therefore dont have city and guilds. will i still be able to pass skills assesment wich is the new one for plumbers thanks richb


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

You will need to do a skills assessement (TRA).

This link will tell you all you need to know about it. workplace.gov.au - 1 Skills assessment for people intending to migrate to Australia

With this skills assessment you will have to write very long winded accounts of what your work background has been. It is extremely tedious to do but if it gets you your visa, it's worth the effort. As long as you show your work knowlege, backed up with Statutory Declarations you should be OK.

I would take advice from a migration agent. Most agents give their first consultation free of charge.

Glenn Newton is extremely good at the TRA side of things..(he used to the the Director!). Glenn Newton

Dolly


----------



## Richardb (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi dolly thanks for that however the plumbing skills assesment has now changed and it is not TRA. we have to go through VETASSESS and is a 3 stage process 1st is a self assesment 2nd is like the TRA send of all relevent info and if they consider you good enough you go to 3rd stage which is a practical and technical exam in the uk which if you pass they gives you a 12 month provisnal plumbing licence.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, you learn something new every day!! 

It's an extremely long and tedious story which I won't bore you with, but we did an RPL, a TRA and then another RPL (this one actually got to be submitted, the other 2 didn't) - bad agent advice.

What we did for the TRA was tediously mind-numbing...but it's now changed? And even more involved? I feel for you or anyone who has to do it.

It appears that a lot of things have changed on the visa front since we went through the process (and we only got our visas last year)!

So, have you actually started doing the skills assessment yet?

Dolly


----------



## Richardb (Feb 20, 2008)

cheers dolly ya looks a complecated process I have just started gathering all relevent info and will submitt in the next month.Can you tell me is there lots of plumbing jobs over there and my wife is a nursury nurse is there work for her. we are wanting to live near queensland on sunshine coast any info on this Thank you very much


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm afraid I couldn't tell you about the job situation for plumbers in Queensland but I know which ever state you're in, they're always crying out for people in childcare.

I've found a local online newspaper Sunshine Coast News from the Sunshine Coast Daily | thedaily.com.au which has classifieds, but also it'll give you an insight into life on the sunshine coast.

Here's the link when you go into the job section of the classifieds: Trades & Services jobs Queensland & NSW | Plumbing employment & careers - search 4 jobs.

Good luck with everything and keep us posted on how you're getting on.

Dolly


----------



## Niknak19 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, We're just away to start our process to for moving to Aus . My husband is a joiner with 20yrs experience. So looking forward to getting the process started then hopefully and nice new life in Aus with my hubby & 2 girls.

Good luck with ur process.

Nikki


----------

